# Tire Pressure - 2015 Platinum



## Driller (Jan 30, 2015)

Playing with the sensors just prior to my 5000 mile service, I noticed the psi in my tires ranged from 37 to 44. I had them adjusted to the manufacturer's recommended level of 32 and the ride is much improved.


----------



## savadog (Aug 20, 2015)

the door post sticker and dash computer both recommend 35 lbs on cold tires in my '15 platinum with the 20" tires


----------



## 15Murano (Sep 19, 2015)

*Bridgestone tire pressure*

Pressure set at 35 psi. These tires seem to pass all the bumps, expansion strips, and imperfections thru to the body. These seem to be more for an enthusiast driven car, vs the top of the line luxury car.
I am going to try and lower the pressure and see if it softens the ride, even at the expense of lower MPG and tire life. Wish I could have gotten the Michelin 19s on the lower model.


----------



## 15Murano (Sep 19, 2015)

*Ride improved*

Lowered pressure to about 33 cold. Warms up to about 35. Ride is improved. Will see how much it effects mileage.


----------

